# R1200rt



## mishaparem (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello ladies and gents, I've been a member of this forum for some time, mostly from owning BMW cars, but for the past 4 years I've owned BMW bikes. First the F650GS, my learner bike, and more recently the F800R.

I'm thinking of getting an R1200RT for commuting, and kit it out with full crash bars, black and white color scheme, and over sized LED turn signals and airhorn (you see where I'm going with this right?) The reason is I want a comfy commuter that doesn't get me into trouble (F800R makes me want to go faster than I should), but I also want to have some fun on the bike. I've seen R1200RT's whoop arse in the hills, even teaching some jap super sports bikes how it's done, and I'm familiar with a guy that runs track tires on his RT, and wears out the sides of the tires because he leans so much, so I'm thinking the RT may be powerful and balanced enough to have fun on, but I wanted to confirm that first. Also, how's the reliability and maintenance on these guys? Is it prone to breaking, or aging poorly? Also, how's the handling in poor weather conditions?

Thanks,

Misha


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

For COMMUTING, an F800GT may be the better choice (lower weight, narrower, lower cost, better fuel mileage). For longer-distance sport-touring, then the R1200RT is the better choice.

The R1200RT (wasserboxer) is a relatively new engine, so I'm not sure there is enough "experience" yet to validly judge long-term reliability.


----------

